# classical dance music



## nyd (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi there,
I'm a choreographer based in Nottingham who is looking for music to create new pieces to. My influences from Philip Glass to Thom Willems to Scanner, but am currently looking for music with a very dramatic quality and would appreciate any points in the right direction


----------

